# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  VPN (pptp/sstp) Split Horizon η αλλιως Split Tunneling

## Space

Καλησπέρα..
έχω την εξής απορία.

Στα rb που έχω στην ταράτσα έχω σεττάρει vpn server (pptp) και καταλάθος έχω καταφέρει όταν συνδέομαι απο το internet να μου περνάει αυτόματα το 10.0.0.0/8 στο routing table.

Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.254 192.168.1.1 20
10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.2.152.130 10.2.152.141 21

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποιά ρύθμιση είναι αλλά δεν έχω βρεί κάτι.
Οι ip που χρησιμοποίω για τους vpn clients είναι ένα "κομμένο" subnet απο το c-class μου (10.2.152.128/27).
Όταν βάζω σε εναν client απο άσχετο subnet (192.168.10.1/24) δεν μου το περνάει αυτόματα.

Μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιος τι γίνεται?

----------

